# Cigar to Age Up to 50 Years



## Dandee (Feb 20, 2006)

....We'll some of them anyhow.

My 5 year wedding anniversary is coming up in a few months, and I've been given the go ahead to purchase a "special" box of cigars. I'm going to try and find something from the year we got married 2001, and smoke one every year at our anniversary. I planning on being married for 50 more years, so I figure a might as well get a cabinet.

If money were no object, what would you buy from 2001? Was that a good year? What do you remember saying "this will be great with some age on it?"

Don't worry about availability, I'll deal with that when it comes time to buy. She is going to get a very expensive anniversary band...so I have a lot of flexibility here. 

For reference, my favorite ISOMS so far are:

PSD4
Party Short
JL #2
Trinidad Fundadores

Please Fire away...all suggestions are welcome.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Partagas Lusitanias would do it for me. A great smoke that lasts and lasts. Perfect anniversary smoke.


----------



## Dandee (Feb 20, 2006)

floydp said:


> Partagas Lusitanias would do it for me. A great smoke that lasts and lasts. Perfect anniversary smoke.


I have not yet had a Lusi, but am currently smoking a PSD4 and love the Partagas flavor. I'm going to put it at the top of my list.


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

I think I would go with a bigger cigar, something like some sir winstons 
50 years from now they would be wonderful : )


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

The Punch SS2's would fill your bill nicely, and stand a good chance of lasting as long as your goals in good order. They also are available in cabs of fifty.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

2001 Cohiba Lanceros are out there, and Ive heard and read from MRN they're one of the best cigars to age.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

I posted a while ago about what cigars to age for 20 years and the responses ranged from the Lusis and Winstons to lanceros and smaller gauge cigars. The larger formats intuitively seem the best choice, but then others were saying that the fuller bodied cigars with smaller ring gauges have more concentration of strong tobacco in them which will hold up to the extreme aging we're talking about.


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

I have no experience with 50 year old cigars, but I would consider the Sir Winstons and the Mag 50's as having enough in them to hold up to that amount of time in the box. 

I would also seriously consider a chiller-dor to slow down the aging process to create a really rich cigar 50 years from now.


----------



## Dandee (Feb 20, 2006)

More great suggestions. From the standpoint of being a special occassion, I prefer a larger cigar, but need to take aging process into consideration. I keep my cigars @ 65 F, but your right I may want to consider a chiller-dor.

Can anyone tell me anything about the 2001 EL Line? More specifically:
Partagas Serie D No. 3
HDM Particulares


----------



## Dandee (Feb 20, 2006)

Well, I was able to do a search on the Particulares and found some good info. Mixed reviewes, but it seems like the varied quite a bit. Overall positive. 

For the life of me, I can't get the search engine to look for the Serie D No.3. It keeps leaving out the D and 3 from the search.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Dandee said:


> Partagas Serie D No. 3


I had one that I really liked. Similar to a PSD4 but better. I have no idea how it would age. I'm sure someone else can be more helpful


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

ps - http://www.top25cigar.com/reviewdatabase/product.asp?pkID=6549&showprod=yes&catpkID=315


----------



## Dandee (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks for the link to Top25...I keep forgetting to look there.

Hopefully, I just bought a couple of PSD3 off of the WTS forum.


----------



## clovis (Apr 14, 2004)

Dandee said:


> Well, I was able to do a search on the Particulares and found some good info. Mixed reviewes, but it seems like the varied quite a bit. Overall positive.
> 
> For the life of me, I can't get the search engine to look for the Serie D No.3. It keeps leaving out the D and 3 from the search.


I've never had the HdM Particulares. I've heard good things about them. I think most of the regular Hoyo line (DC, churchills, Epi 1&2, etc.) tend to have blends that lose their steam over time. I suspect that the Particulares would not make it...again...I don't know this for sure.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Imagine a 50 year old Monte #2 or a 50 year old Boli PC !!!

OMG !! Those would be awesome..


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Cab of JL#2 without question!


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Keep in mind that 2001 was a spotty year for Habanos. Keep in mind that you'll be smoking the cigars 50 years from now and if you're going to put that much effort and time to age cigars, why bother with a low end cigar like Shorts? Go for the Trinidads, Cohibas, Lusitanias, Sir Winstons; cigars that will really be a showpiece 50 years from now. Go for the 50 cabs if possible. I don't see the point on holding a box of JL's for 50 years; where the higher end stuff will be a real gem by then.


----------



## Dandee (Feb 20, 2006)

Leaning heavily towards the Lusitanias. I have a couple of PSD3 on the way to try, but availability may kill me there.

JL#2 Cab is also on my list to buy...but those won't be staying around too long


----------



## Dandee (Feb 20, 2006)

Any opinions on the Sublimes, or should I just order a box of Lanceros?


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Dandee said:


> Any opinions on the Sublimes, or should I just order a box of Lanceros?


I don't see how you could go wrong with the Lusi's. 50 cab for just over $500. Seems like a no brainer. These are awesome with only a few years on them.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

raisin said:


> The Punch SS2's would fill your bill nicely, and stand a good chance of lasting as long as your goals in good order. They also are available in cabs of fifty.


:tpd:

(not that you are stupid)


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Dandee said:


> Any opinions on the Sublimes, or should I just order a box of Lanceros?


didnt like either..

as a matter of fact, pm me your addy... ill get a couple of sublimes to ya.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> Cab of JL#2 without question!


i know it sounds like i am agreeing alot, but there is a lot of good info here..

the box of 99 jl#2's are aging amazingly.. rich, oily, and beautiful..


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Dandee said:


> Any opinions on the Sublimes, or should I just order a box of Lanceros?


Sublimes weren't around in 01, so they wouldn't fit your criteria, but the one I had was an amazing stick (first run from Smitty, thanks Joe).


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> Imagine a 50 year old Monte #2 or a 50 year old Boli PC !!!
> 
> OMG !! Those would be awesome..


:tpd: Also imagine a 50 year old Monte Especial:dr

CBF:w


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

floydp said:


> Partagas Lusitanias would do it for me. A great smoke that lasts and lasts. Perfect anniversary smoke.


:tpd: The only one I had, a 1998 courtesy of skip (muchos gracias), truly rocked my world.


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

What about the RYJ Churchill Tubos?


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

Hell, just for grins  Age a Cacique de Miami from Tabacalera Tropical. Black and Gold Band Indian Chief. $1.55 See what happens!!!:r BTW, aren't they SOM???


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Sancho Sanchos and Cuaba Diademas would be really cool and maybe the Sublimes will finally taste like something in 50 years?


----------



## Dandee (Feb 20, 2006)

justinphilly said:


> didnt like either..
> 
> as a matter of fact, pm me your addy... ill get a couple of sublimes to ya.


I'll take you up on that generous offer! I'll send you my addy. 

Thanks Justin


----------



## Dandee (Feb 20, 2006)

drevim said:


> Sublimes weren't around in 01, so they wouldn't fit your criteria, but the one I had was an amazing stick (first run from Smitty, thanks Joe).


I've changed my criteria...

I'm just looking for something special to keep for a long time.


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

Ive heard that Vegas Robaina Don Alejandros have great aging potential.


----------



## sekoudog (Oct 20, 2005)

I admire your optimism. 50 years is a long time. My advice is to take it year by year. If you can make it last that long you're special. Something that we don't see a lot of anymore. You see I have been where you are. I planned to celebrate, like you, with my bride and a stogie. It just wasn't meant to be. It's my fault I guess. She told me I wasn't patient and I did not care enough. Yep, that's what she said when I smoked the last one on our sixth month anniversary. LOL!!! Enjoy your sticks and many more loving, good years of marriage.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

I would pull something much better like Monte 2's or maybe some H. Upmann Mag 50's (if you can find some). Whatever you choose just make it really memorable!

ATL


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Baric said:


> Ive heard that Vegas Robaina Don Alejandros have great aging potential.


I will second this as well. I have no self control to age Don Alejandros though.....

ATL


----------



## Full Bodied Bruce (Aug 9, 2006)

Never before gave much thought to 50 year anything,except of course that sweet young thing that lives in the apartment building next to mine. I'm thinking now about putting a box of swishers in the bottom of my humidor and celebrate my 115'th birthday with them.


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

Baric said:


> Ive heard that Vegas Robaina Don Alejandros have great aging potential.


nice call, Robania is one of the best botique smokes out there making it a great choice
also- TTT Fundadores is really amazing hard to pass up.

And i just bought the *2006 Monte Limitadas*- they use the same leaf as the Sublimes did (top of the crop, top of the plant. mmm thick and juicey!). These were aged from an 03 crop (as opposed to 2002 for Cohibas run). Its one of the best smokes ive had in a long time, the band says the year which is good nostalgia... and robusto is always a good choice IMHO too. tough call!

:al


----------



## thinhouse (Feb 19, 2006)

i picked up a box of 01 Lanceros that are fantastic. i would go with those.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Dandee, You sir are a genius. I vouched this idea to my wife and she said yes.  

Now if I can only find a 03 Party Lusi in cab of 50 ...


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

I could see myself in this situation. "Honey, let's stay together, if not for us, do it for the cigars!"


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

San Cristobal Muralla or the other ndw SC varnished boxes would be really cool for the long haul. 50 cabs of anything. Must be something exclusive or 50 boxes if you're going to put so much time into it.


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

Sir Winstons
or
ERDM Tainos


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

I am not a Cuban Aficianado but I seem to recall being in a reputable tabacco shop in Canada that claimed to have cigars from the 50's I beilieve he said. He did sat they were not for sale and who knows if he was talking the truth but he could talk the talk and really seemed to know his stuff at least better than I.


----------



## Dandee (Feb 20, 2006)

bonggoy said:


> Dandee, You sir are a genius. I vouched this idea to my wife and she said yes.
> 
> Now if I can only find a 03 Party Lusi in cab of 50 ...


I'm glad the idea worked for someone else. 

I still haven't decided...I'm liking the idea of using LE and buying a box for every year. The Monte Rob. sound really good to me. I guess I'll just have to buy two boxes.


----------



## Dandee (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks for the advice everyone....I have a box of Partagas Lusitanias on the way!















and a box of JL#2......

and a box of RASS.........

and a box of Cohiba Siglo VI.

Happy Anniversary to me!


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Man, thats one hell of a nice order. I know your not gonna regret this purchase.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

so you are gonna age 12 from each box...and smoke the rest at your leisure? Just admit the anniversary thing was your excuse to stock up on sticks! Denial ain't just a river in Egypt. Damn fine purchase though.


----------



## Dandee (Feb 20, 2006)

Twill413 said:


> so you are gonna age 12 from each box...and smoke the rest at your leisure? Just admit the anniversary thing was your excuse to stock up on sticks! Denial ain't just a river in Egypt. Damn fine purchase though.


Not the intent, but it seemed to work out that way...

I'm going to reserve the Lusi for the anniversary smoke. 1 per year for the next 25.


----------

